# STEVE's vs. PRIMAL



## lfung5

Has anyone tried Steve's? I am currently feeding my boys Primal. Bella won't touch the stuff. Steve's was the first raw diet I tried. All my guys loved it, but it was difficult to get. The closest store was 45 minutes away. A new pet store just opened up and carries it. I am thinking of switching. Any thoughts?


----------



## lfung5

Hoping Dave Gabby might chime in

Comparing the 2, it seems Steve's has more moisture content. Does that mean I'm paying for more water, less food?

Primal beef is about 615 calories per 8 oz. I think I read Steve's is only 125 calories. That can't be right. If so, I would have to feed so much more of the Steve's right? If not, my guys would starve!


----------



## davetgabby

lfung5 said:


> Hoping Dave Gabby might chime in
> 
> Comparing the 2, it seems Steve's has more moisture content. Does that mean I'm paying for more water, less food?
> 
> Primal beef is about 615 calories per 8 oz. I think I read Steve's is only 125 calories. That can't be right. If so, I would have to feed so much more of the Steve's right? If not, my guys would starve!


Hi Linda, anytime I get asked about food ,I generally consult with Sabine. She knows these foods. I'm guessing it has nothing to do with calories. It all comes down to the quality of the protein (digestability) . Back in a sec. Here's her article on protein. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=protein


----------



## Missy

As I recall steve's had grains even though it was considered raw. Don't hold me to that but when iwas reading labels I seem to remember that.


----------



## davetgabby

Hi Linda, if you are serious about finding out. I can ask her. I try not to take advantage of her good nature. She gives me almost weekly info so that I can help people out . But if you're really interested , I know she won't mind. I keep apologizing to her for asking her opinion so much and she always tells me no problem and gives me hell for apologizing but I still don't like to take advantage of the girl. Sometimes I wonder how she makes any money in the consultation business when she goes out of her way with free help. I can't say enough about this lady. And if anyone wants help with diet issues , you won't be disappointed with her .


----------



## shiggins

Hi, I have never heard of Steve's. But I work for a vet who also has his own pet store here in pennsylvania. We have a product called Natures Variety. They have several products all raw (frozen) in several sizes. But they also have kibble 2 products One is called Prairie and the other is Instinct. They both have a freeze dried raw coating exclusive to them. They have no fillers , no corn, no wheat and no soy. The Prairie comes in the normal beef, chicken. But the instinct is more expensive which comes in vension, salmon,lamb. Great for allergies. You can look them up on Naturesvariety.com. Hope this helps. my dogs just love all the products and their poop seems to turn to dust..less poop and less clean up. great product. There specially formulated for rotation feeding so there is worries of the poops


----------



## lfung5

shiggins said:


> Hi, I have never heard of Steve's. But I work for a vet who also has his own pet store here in pennsylvania. We have a product called Natures Variety. They have several products all raw (frozen) in several sizes. But they also have kibble 2 products One is called Prairie and the other is Instinct. They both have a freeze dried raw coating exclusive to them. They have no fillers , no corn, no wheat and no soy. The Prairie comes in the normal beef, chicken. But the instinct is more expensive which comes in vension, salmon,lamb. Great for allergies. You can look them up on Naturesvariety.com. Hope this helps. my dogs just love all the products and their poop seems to turn to dust..less poop and less clean up. great product. There specially formulated for rotation feeding so there is worries of the poops


Thanks for this! Where are you in PA? I am in King of Prussia.


----------



## lfung5

davetgabby said:


> Hi Linda, if you are serious about finding out. I can ask her. I try not to take advantage of her good nature. She gives me almost weekly info so that I can help people out . But if you're really interested , I know she won't mind. I keep apologizing to her for asking her opinion so much and she always tells me no problem and gives me hell for apologizing but I still don't like to take advantage of the girl. Sometimes I wonder how she makes any money in the consultation business when she goes out of her way with free help. I can't say enough about this lady. And if anyone wants help with diet issues , you won't be disappointed with her .


Dave,
Thanks for the article. I will read it tonight when I settle into the forum in bed

Please don't bother Sabine. I also hate taking advantage of people. I will try to do research on the internet. Thanks


----------



## shiggins

lfung5 said:


> Thanks for this! Where are you in PA? I am in King of Prussia.


Im in Shickshinny. Near Wilkes Barre - Scranton area


----------



## davetgabby

ound:Wow I thought we had some weird sounding towns around here .There's a mouthful "Shiggins from Shickshinny"


----------



## lfung5

shiggins said:


> Im in Shickshinny. Near Wilkes Barre - Scranton area


Ok. I was hoping you were close to me. I get together with Brady's mom on occasion for a hav get together!


----------

